# Interior Window Trim



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I see some painters make two big mistakes. The first is they don't get their paint load evenly distributed with the first 2-3 brush strokes. Then they're stuck with thick areas that will run / sag if they put on a heavier coat and thin areas that will show brush marks. To try to get the paint load evened out, they'll do a LOT of brushing. Meanwhile, the paint is starting to tack, and they get brush marks. One guy I know seems to think that the job will be better if he goes slow. It's the exact opposite. Go fast, get your paint load on fairly evenly to begin with, and only brush it back into the wet edge, don't keep going over and over areas you've already done, you're just spending a lot of time screwing it up. 

Being able to get the paint load spread even to begin with is a huge advantage. Running a slightly thick load helps even cheap paints level out.


----------

